# difference between all cone shaped filter paper from different brands



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

we all know there is 3 types from just hario, with James Hoffmann making quite a comparison between them.

First things first, anyone actually notice much difference between the 2 japanese factory ones. From what I gathered, seems like general consensus is that Kenya beans requires the original, and the other beans show little difference between the two.

Second question, anyone had any experience with other cone shaped filters from other brands and how they compare to hario or other filters? There seems to be a lot of alternatives, although a lot of them are hard to source in the UK it seems
Kinto - could be found in UK
Origami - I found them in a european website
kono - could be found from a japanese retailer
cafec - could only find them in US websites - I have contacted them asking if they would be selling their product in UK, they were looking for, but have yet to find a distributor in the UK,


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

Curiously I ordered the 60 pack of Japanese Hario filters as usual, from Cafedirect for the third time, and received brown recycled papers instead of the usual white/bleached one. Still no tab. Is this standard and doesn't make a difference?


----------



## Nicd (Jun 2, 2020)

Xabi17 said:


> Curiously I ordered the 60 pack of Japanese Hario filters as usual, from Cafedirect for the third time, and received brown recycled papers instead of the usual white/bleached one. Still no tab. Is this standard and doesn't make a difference?


 Just had the same delivered yesterday. Expected and ordered the white ones but got the recycled brown. I've had then before though and don't notice a significant difference in taste or drawdown esp if I have the same brewing routine. Of course, I watch James Hoffman and see his preference for the bleached and immediately begin to think I've got an interior product!!


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

Ha, yeah that rung a bell with me too. Will try it out tomorrow and see what I think!


----------

